# Gravel, grit, oyster shell???



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, I'm very new to pigeon care as I just rescued a wonderful feral pigeon 8 days ago. 

I named her Belle and she's doing absolutely WONDERFUL!

I have some confusion as to the gravel, grit and oyster shell.

Is it one in the same with just a different name? I'm told she needs oyster shell for calcium, but is it also what helps her digest her food? Or is that where the Gravel or grit comes in. 

Does she need BOTH or one or the other?

If anyone can clear this up for me, I'd greatly appreciate it. She's currently living inside our home in a huge parrot cage. And we're coming a LONG way with hand taming her. 

Toni


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A hen needs Calium. Oyster shell is good .
Or other type of Calium.--To help them lay the eggs.
And they need Grit of some kind to digest the food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All birds need calcium in their diet. Male or female, youngster or adult. You can buy ground up oyster shell, or even use chicken egg shells that have been washed and sterilized. 

Here is an article on calcium that you might be interested in.

http://www.sialis.org/calcium.htm


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Sooo, along with the oyster or egg shell she needs grit/gravel for digestion?

Toni


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As sky tx has already mentioned. They need the grit to help them digest their food. To help them to grind up the seed. But you have already been told that.


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to be redundant, it's just that at our local feed store, I was told that oyster shell and grit were one in the same and used for digestion. 

I just wanted to make sure I'm covering all my bases with Belle. She's such a lovely pigeon who seems to be settling into the domesticated lifestyle just fine.

I gave her crushed up oyster shell today, she went right for it, tomorrow I will get some grit for her as well.

I have her on a high quality dove/quail feed she seems to love, now I just need to find a treat she'll enjoy.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

if you can find pigeon feed at your local feed store that would probly be better for her then dove / quail feed, the pigeon feed has peas, milet, rice, whole corn or pop corn saflower seeds, and a lot more for her. or you can buy some of these things at your local food store or tractor supply store if you have one of those there and mix into the dove feed. the oyster shell & grit you can get chicken grit & oyster shell for chickens to at your feed store, i get it from my tractor supply store.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Donna is right in that a pigeon mix would be better for her. I have gotten oyster shell made for chickens, but much of it was too big for pigeons. I always took out the larger pieces when I got that, and that was half of it. They do sell both oyster shell and grit for pigeons that you should be able to buy at a grain store.


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate to ask, but how many teaspoons per cup of feed for the ground oysters?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Oyster shell seems should be avail at all times, So should grit. Nakiska - grit and oyster shell are different. Oyster shell is for calcium but also aids in digestion. For a healthy digestion system you need grit aswell as oyster shell - Red brick grit is good. also small sea shells.


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

I mean how much should I give them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just put out a dish of grit, and another one of oyster shell. They will take what they want when they need it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

nakiska said:


> Sooo, along with the oyster or egg shell she needs grit/gravel for digestion?
> 
> Toni


*Hi TONI, Gravel grit are the teeth of the pigeon and are found in the birds gizzard,were all the hard grain is ground up to a soft pulp so it can be digested.The oyster shell is also ground up in the gizzard by the gravel for the same reason. You will also see charcoal in grit mixs the charcoal is a purifier and helps remove toxins that the the bird may eat.* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gunnarwordon said:


> I hate to ask, but how many teaspoons per cup of feed for the ground oysters?


The shells are only used not the oyster. the oystershell is not mixed in the feed but put in a croc that can not tip in the loft so they can take some when they want.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> *Oyster shell seems should be avail at all times, So should grit.* Nakiska - grit and oyster shell are different. Oyster shell is for calcium but also aids in digestion. For a healthy digestion system you need grit aswell as oyster shell - Red brick grit is good. also small sea shells.





gunnarwordon said:


> I mean how much should I give them?


Like I said above, They should have it at all times so you can give them whatever amount you want and once that is gone give them more


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay........ I will check tonight at the local Blue Seal........ is this life threatening?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

NO your bird won't die if it does not have grit but it won't have a happy digestive system so the sooner the better. Long term without grit could cause problems which then could lead to death


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't use oyster shell, though I am not opposed to it. I use red grit and I have never had a problem with weak eggs that would crack or be soft shelled since using red grit. I know several others who do likewise and have no problems. I believe they get suffient calcium from the grit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Better to use the oyster shell. The extra calcium is good for them. Many do have problems with low calcium.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

With one bird, it might just be easier to purchase Kaytee Hi-Cal Grit. This will keep her digestive system happy and provide calcium and other minerals. You can purchase it at Foster & Smiths or at most petstores. Put it in a separate bowl from her food and she'll eat however much of the grit that she needs.

http://www.kaytee.com/products/fortidiet-pro-health-hical-grit-small-birds.php


----------

